# Resignation in Limited Contract



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am working under a limited contract from past 1.5years, now i want to resign and go back. my employer is not letting me to go. kindly help me regarding this.


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

As far as I know, if you break a limited contract you will have to pay the employer the equivalent of your salary for 45 days, and the employer has the right to place a 1 year ban on you.

That said, the employer doesn't have the right to "not let you go". They are obliged to accept your resignation and cancel your visa. If they're refusing to do that, you can complain to the Ministry of Labor.


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Btw, you only have to compensate your employer if you terminate the limited contract for reasons other than those specified in Article 121 of the labor law (employer not fulfilling obligations, such as not paying salary on time).


----------



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your reply,

My employer has already cut my visa expenses from my salary. he is already taken around 3000 aed as visa expenses. will i have to pay my 45 days salary still??


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Why are you still working there if you already resigned? There is no notice period when terminating a limited contract.

You only have to pay a penalty amount that doesn't exceed 45 days of salary. If they ask for more, raise the issue with the MOL.


----------



## Jamescher (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

I have not yet resigned(employer is not accepting the resignation) 3000 aed was cut from my salary from the time i joined that is 300 aed every month for 10 months. 
Will this 3000 aed be deducted from penalty amount or no ??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

James I would recommend you contact MOL right away. If they have already charged you for the visa costs, they will most likely try to squeeze as much out of you as possible. Your best course of action is to approach MOL so that they can direct this as per the rules and regulations.


----------



## andrejames (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Newbie here. i would like to have some insights on my case now. i'm already signed a contract to government company based in dubai as an engineer. now i have done a medical for preparation of my new visa yesterday and i am about to resigned from my present company but my boss is willing to bargain. he offered me additional 1500aed on top of my current salary, but i am not willing to compromise because still too low as compared to the new company that will be hiring me. now, my question is that if i will proceed with my resignation, can my present company ban me for six months? even if i have an existing engineers visa?
second, the HR personnel on the new company has told me that they can do the application of a new visa once my present visa will be cancelled. 
This thing is worrying me because i don't want to be caught in the crossfire between these company that will somehow jeopardize me in the process. Please help.
thanks heaps


----------

